
The dangers of HFS+ for Git repositories - vhf
http://vhf.github.io/blog/2016/02/04/the-dangers-of-hfs-for-git-repositories/
======
0x0
Case insensitivity by default on OSX is probably because there are so many
important legacy apps that used to (and probably still do) fail spectacularly
or subtly when running on a case sensitive file system. Photoshop, Steam, and
many more fall or fell into this category. And as long as it remains the
default, sloppy app developers won't pay attention to file name casing,
perpetuating the situation.

On iOS, there's no such legacy, and Apple decided to make that the default
there. Which is something to keep in mind when working with Xcode's iOS
Simulator...

